# 12 of the best vape flavorings to make e-juice



## Rude Rudi (7/3/17)

I spotted this elsewhere and had to share. A nice little resource for beginners and some old timers alike. 

http://vaping360.com/flavor-concentrates-diy/

I have 10 out the 12 listed and agree mostly with the list. There are some obvious omissions but I think it's very much shewed to the US market and the trends prevalent there. 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (7/3/17)

Yeah, catering for that sweet palate.


----------



## SAVaper (7/3/17)

All-in-all not a bad list. Thanks


----------



## Dolfie (7/3/17)

SAVaper said:


> All-in-all not a bad list. Thanks


Is it true that VC V1 have a slight pepper taste. I was pushing my local vape store to get it in but I am worried now. TPA VBIC I cannot stand hope I don't have same trouble with VC V1.


----------



## Strontium (7/3/17)

Only use 5-6 of those on a regular basis.
I may need to broaden my horizon a bit


----------



## Strontium (7/3/17)

Dolfie said:


> Is it true that VC V1 have a slight pepper taste. I was pushing my local vape store to get it in but I am worried now. TPA VBIC I cannot stand hope I don't have same trouble with VC V1.


I also had issues with tpa vbic but Capvc1 has been brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (7/3/17)

Strontium said:


> I also had issues with tpa vbic but Capvc1 has been brilliant


So glad to hear that thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

